# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Tour Miền Tây : Tiền Giang - Vĩnh Long - Cần Thơ 2 ngày - Công ty Du lịch Gia Hy

## dulichgiahy

*TUOR MIỀN TÂY : TIỀN GIANG - VĨNH LONG - CẦN THƠ*



**


*"Cần Thơ gạo trắng nước trong*
*Ai đi đến đó lòng không muốn về "*


_Còn có cái tên rất đẹp là Tây Đô, Cần Thơ là nơi mà không ít người muốn đến một lần. Lúa ba vụ vàng đồng, vườn cây trĩu trái quanh năm, dòng sông Hậu đem phù sa bồi đắp cho những cù lao mãi xanh tươi, trù phú. Cần Thơ là cô gái yêu kiều của Đồng Bằng Sông Cửu Long._
_Đến với Cần Thơ - Hậu Giang, các bạn sẽ thấy dòng sông Hậu hiền hòa. Thấy người thương hồ buôn bán ở chợ nổi trên sông, suốt đời lênh đênh vất vả nhưng rất thật thà. Thấy những cô gái miền đồng bằng châu thổ trắng trẻo dễ thương, sẵn sàng chào đón khách với nụ cười thân thiện._
_Cần Thơ - Hậu Giang, còn có con sông Phụng Hiệp chảy ra bảy ngã, địa danh gắn liền với bài vọng cổ “Tình anh bán chiếu” của soạn giả Viễn Châu ... Các bạn sẽ được nghe lại những bài ca bất hủ đó, khi dừng chân trên bến Ninh Kiều ..._

** Thắng cảnh: * Bến Ninh Kiều l Chợ nổi Cái Răng l Chợ nổi Phụng Hiêp l Vườn cò Bằng Lăng.
** Du lịch miệt vườn:* Vườn Mỹ Khánh l Vườn lan Bình Thủy l Vườn Ba Làng… 
** Đặc sản:* Chè bưởi l Lẩu mắm l Cá lóc nướng ống tre.

*Thời gian*       : 02 ngày, 01 đêm*Khởi hành*     : Vào ngày thứ sáu, thứ bảy hằng tuần.*Phương tiện* : Đi về bằng xe.
 *NGÀY 1:  TP.HCM – TIỀN GIANG  - CẦN THƠ  (190 Km)*

*Buổi Sáng*, xe khởi hành đưa đoàn qua *Phú Mỹ Hưng* – khu đô thị mới nổi tiếng với những đại lộ ở phía Nam Sài Gòn, đang góp phần làm cho Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh đẹp và hiện đại hơn. Đoàn rời Tp. Hồ Chí Minh đi Tiền Giang, Quý khách tham quan *Sắc Tứ Linh Thứu cổ tự*, *trại rắn Đồng Tâm*, *khu di tích Rạch Gầm* – *Xoài Mút*, ghé một trong các vườn chuyên canh cây ăn trái ở Vĩnh Kim, Phong Phú, Ba Dừa… thưởng thức hương vị các loại trái cây, theo mùa. Đoàn tiếp tục đi Cần Thơ, đến Cần Thơ, về khách sạn Quý khách nhận phòng.*Buổi chiều*, Xe đưa đoàn đi tham quan khu phố thị trung tâm Tp. Cần Thơ, tham quan *Nhà cổ vườn lan Bình Thủy*, được xây dựng từ năm 1870 - kiến trúc tiêu biểu Nam bộ, bộ sườn nhà bằng gỗ, chạm khắc tinh tế, điêu luyện, trong vườn nhà có cây xương rồng cao gần 8m gọi là “_Kim lăng trụ”_.*Buổi tối,* Quý khách đi bộ dạo *Bến Ninh Kiều*, du thuyền trên sông Hậu, nghe đờn ca tài tử. Nghỉ đêm tại Cần Thơ.
 
*NGÀY 2 :* *CẦN THƠ – VĨNH LONG – TIỀN GIANG – TP.HCM* * (170 Km)*

*Buổi sáng*, đoàn xuống đò đi *Chợ nổi Cái Răng*, một trong những chợ nổi lớn nhất Đồng bằng Sông Cửu Long, tham quan nét đặc sắc lọai hình mua bán trên sông của người Nam Bộ, theo các món hàng treo trên cây chèo bẻo, ở đầu ghe, Quý khách cùng mua bán với người thương hồ miền Tây. Tiếp tục đi đò qua *Cồn Ấu*, Quý khách ngắm vẻ đẹp hai bên bờ *sông Hậu*, thưởng thức các thú vui trên sông nước như: Đi cầu tre qua rừng bần, tắm sông, chèo xuồng, be mương, tát cá ... ở *Khu du lịch Phù Sa.**Buổi chiều,* Quý khách trả phòng, xe đưa đoàn trở về TP. Hồ Chí Minh,Về đến Sài Gòn, chia tay tạm biệt, hẹn tái ngộ cùng Quý Khách
 
Để xem thêm tour 2 ngày với giá trọn gói rất hấp dẫn xin mời tới thăm trang web của chúng tôi tại Link http://dulichgiahy.com/index.php?com=tours&idc=76

*BẢNG GIÁ TRỌN GÓI DÀNH CHO 1 KHÁCH*
_(Đơn vị : Nghìn đồng)_

*Tiêu chuẩn*
*Từ 2-12 khách*
*15 – 24 khách*
*25-31 khách*
*32 – 42 khách*
*Trên 42 khách*

*Du l**ịch*
*2.975*
*1.875*
*1.615*
*1.495*
*1.295*

Khách lẻ từ (2 - 10 khách) khởi hành thứ 5, 6, 7 hàng tuần

Khách đoàn từ 11 người trở lên đi xe riêng và khởi hành theo yêu cầu

Giá vé trên chưa bao gồm vé tàu và vé máy bay (nếu có)

Giảm giá cho khách đoàn có số lượng khách trên 100 khách

Báo giá này có thể tăng hoặc giảm tùy thuộc vào từng thời điểm đăng ký tour, không áp dụng ngày lễ





*GIÁ TOUR BAO GỒM** :*

*Vận chuyển:* 
- Xe từ 4 đến 45 chỗ đời mới, ti vi, máy lạnh. Đạt tiêu chuẩn du lịch. Bố trí xe phù hợp tùy theo số lượng khách đăng ký tham gia.
- Thuyền, đò du lịch đi thăm các cồn.
*Khách sạn:*
Khách sạn: Mini, 01 sao, 02 sao, 03 sao, 04 sao hoặc tương đương
 Resort: 3 - 4 Sao hoặc tương đương.
 Tiện nghi trong phòng: tivi, hệ thống nước nóng. . . vệ sinh khép kín .Phòng từ 02, 04 khách, Đầy đủ tiện nghi gần chợ và trung tâm thành phố Hoặc các khách sạn khác tương đương.
*Ăn uống:* Tiêu chuẩn:
Ăn sáng: 40.000/xuất, Hủ Tìu, Bún Bò, Bánh Canh + Nước uống Cafe, Nước ngọt, đá chanh. Ăn sáng ngày 02 nếu chọn 3 và 4 sao ăn Buffet tại nhà hàng Khu Resort.
Ăn chính 80.000 đ/xuất , Tiệc 120.000đ/xuất.
 Ăn trưa, chiều: gồm 06 ->07 , thực đơn phong phú , đa dạng
*Hướng dẫn viên**:* Đoàn có hướng dẫn viên thuyết minh và phục vụ ăn, nghỉ, tham quan cho Quý khách. Hoạt náo viên tổ chức các trò chơi vận động tập thể, sinh hoạt , ca hát.
*Bảo hiểm**:* Khách được bảo hiểm du lịch Bảo Minh trọn gói, mức bồi thường tối đa 1_0.000.000đ/Trường hợp_.  Thuốc Y tế thông thường.
*Quà tặng**:* Mỗi vị khách trên đường đi được phục vụ nón du lịch, khăn lạnh, nước tinh khiết. Quà bánh tượng trưng cho mỗi trò chơi trên xe và sân khấu.
*Tham quan:* Giá vé đã bao gồm phí vào cổng tại các điểm tham quan.


*Giá vé trẻ em*

Từ 01t và dưới 05t miễn phí (02 người lớn chỉ kèm 1 trẻ miễn phí).
 Từ 05 đến dưới 11 tính 50% giá vé (có chỗ ngồi trên xe, xuất ăn, ngủ ghép  gia đình).Từ 11 tuổi tính bằng 100% Giá vé người lớn.

*GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM* :

Các chi phí cá nhân khác ngoài chương trình (ăn hải sản, tắm bùn, giặt ủi, điện thoại, thức uống trong minibar…)
 Tiền Tip cho tài xế và HDV (nếu có).
 THUẾ VAT 10%.

 MỌI CHI TIẾT XIN LIÊN HỆ:
*CÔNG TY TNHH TM DV DU LICH GIA HY* 
 Địa Chỉ: 74/44 Trương Quốc Dung – P.10 .P.Nhuận
Điện Thoại: *08.38440452 -* *0903914652** Ms.Minh*
Email: dulichgiahy@yahoo.com.vn
Website : www.dulichgiahy.com
Nick yahoo: dulichgiahy

----------


## dulichgiahy

Đi chơi nào cả nhà  :hehe:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Đi miền Tây thăm miền vườn nào  :hehe:

----------


## dulichgiahy

:dance: Đi chơi ngày hè  :Drinks:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Mấy bữa nay nóng 40 độ C, đi du lịch cho mát nào  :dance:

----------


## dulichgiahy

du lịch miền Tây, liên hệ ngay CÔNG TY DU LỊCH GIA HY bạn sẽ nhận được giá ưu đãi và chương trình tour hay nhất  :Welcome:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc các bạn cuối tuần vui vẻ, đi du lịch nào  :hehe:

----------


## dulichgiahy

up đắt hàng nào, liên hệ ngay Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận chương tình tour hấp dẫn nhất và giá cả hợp lí nhất

----------


## dulichgiahy

up đắt hàng nào  :Drinks:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc cả nhà vui vẻ  :06:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc cả nhà làm ăn phát tài  :Big Grin:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Cuối tuần vui vẻ nha các bạn

----------


## dulichgiahy

Đi chơi nào  :Drinks: 
Cuối tuần phải đi xả stress chứ  :Big Grin:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc cả nhà một tuần làm việc may mắn  :Drinks:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Đi du lịch hè với giá rẻ, chất lượng tour đảm bảo nhất, liên hệ Công ty Du lịch Gia Hy, hotline 0903914652 để biết thêm chi tiết  :Smile:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Thuê xe du lịch
Tổ chức tour trọn gói
Đại lý vé máy bay
Liên hệ ngay: Công ty Du lịch Gia Hy hotline 0903914652

----------


## dulichgiahy

Up đắt hàng, mua may bán đắt  :hehe:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Cuối tuần vui vẻ nhé các bạn  :Boff:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Miền Tây, khởi hành hàng ngày, giá cả phải chăng, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ Du lịch Gia HY

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour Miền Tây - Tiền Giang - Vĩnh Long, giá cả phải chăng, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ công ty Gia Hy

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Miền Tây, giá rẻ, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ Công ty Du lịch Gia Hy

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch hè 2012 với nhiều ưu đãi về giá cả cũng như chương trình.  Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để biết thêm chi tiết và được tư vấn miễn phí về  dịch vụ . Hotline 0903914652 (ms Minh)

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Gia Hy chuyên tổ chức Tour  trọn gói, thiết kế tour theo yêu cầu của Quý khách, Tư vấn Tour miễn  phí, liên hệ số điện thoại 0903914652 (Ms Minh) để nhận tham khảo về  dịch vụ*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Chuyên tổ chức tour trọn gói, thiết  kế tour theo yêu cầu của Quý khách. Liên hệ Ms Minh số điện thoại  0903914652 để được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour hè giá rẻ, vui lòng liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy, hotline tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí 0903914652
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Miền Tây 2 ngày giá cả  phải chăng, chương trình hấp dẫn, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 để  được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Miền Tây 2  ngày giá phải chăng, tổ chức thường xuyên, vui lòng liên hệ Du lịch  Gia  Hy để được tư vấn dịch vụ hoàn toàn miễn phí. Hotline 0903914652 Ms   Minh

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Miền Tây: Tiền Giang, Vĩnh Long, Cần Thơ 2 ngày, giá cả hợp lý, chương trình hấp dẫn, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 Ms Minh
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Miền Tây giá cả phải chăng,  chương trình hấp dẫn. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 (Ms Minh) để  được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour Tiền Giang - Vĩnh Long 2 ngày, chương trình hấp dẫn. Tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí, vui lòng liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 Ms Minh
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Đà Lạt Dambri giá rẻ, liên hệ với Du lịch Gia Hy để được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí. Hotline 0903914652 Ms Minh*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Tiền Giang - Vĩnh Long 2 ngày . Chương trình hấp dẫn, giá cả phải chăng. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 Ms Minh
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch hè 2012 khởi hành hàng ngày, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, luôn tư vấn dịch vụ tour miễn phí cho khách hàng. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 Ms Minh

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Miền Tây : Tiền Giang - Vĩnh Long - Cần Thơ  2 ngày với chương trình hấp dẫn, giá cả ưu đãi, xây dựng dịch vụ đẳng cấp. Luôn tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí cho Quý khách có nhu cầu. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy qua số điện thoại nóng 0903914652 (Ms Minh)

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour Miền Tây - Tiền Giang 2 ngày, chương  trình  cao cấp, giá phải chăng, luôn tư vấn dịch vụ cho Quý khách nếu Quý   khách có nhu cầu tổ chức Tour trọn gói. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy   0903914652 (Ms Minh)

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour Miền Tây 2 ngày,  chương trình tour hấp dẫn, giá cả phải chăng, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để  được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí : Hotline 0903914652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Miền Tây 2 ngày với giá phải chăng, dịch vụ cao cấp, liên tục đổi mới và nâng cấp theo yêu cầu của khách hàng. Tư vấn dịch vụ Tour miễn phí. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 để có được dịch vụ tốt nhất.*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Miền Tây - Tiền Giang - Vĩnh Long - Cần Thơ 2 ngày với giá phải  chăng, dịch vụ cao cấp, liên tục đổi mới và  nâng cấp theo yêu cầu của  khách hàng. Tư vấn dịch vụ Tour miễn phí.  Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy  0903914652 để có được dịch vụ tốt nhất.
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Tiền Giang - Vĩnh Long - Cần Thơ giá phải  chăng, dịch vụ tour chuyên nghiệp và đẳng cấp, chương trình tour hấp  dẫn. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được sự tư vấn nhiệt tình nhất, và  hoàn toàn miễn phí. ĐT 08 3844 0452 hoặc hotline 0903914652 (Ms Minh)

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Miền Tây - Tiền Giang - Vĩnh Long - Cần Thơ 2 ngày, chương trình hấp dẫn,  dịch vụ cao cấp. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được tư vấn tour miễn  phí, ĐT 08 3844 0452 - 0903914652

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch miền Tây: Tiền Giang - Vĩnh Long - Cần Thơ 2 ngày , khởi  hành thường xuyên, giá cả hấp dẫn, chương trình linh hoạt theo yêu cầu  của khách hàng. Liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí :  ĐT 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Miền Tây : Tiền Giang - Vĩnh Long - Cần Thơ 2 ngày, khởi hành thường  xuyên, chất lượng tour cao cấp, giá cả cạnh tranh. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia  Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh) để nhận được tư vấn tour miễn  phí
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch trọn gói giá rẻ, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch trọn gói giá rẻ, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tổ chức tour du lịch trọn gói, giá  phải chăng, chương trình tour cao cấp. Liên hệ với Du lịch Gia Hy, Quý  khách sẽ nhận được tư vấn miễn phí về dịch vụ Tour. Điện thoại 08 3844  0482 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Gia Hy thường xuyên tổ chức  các tour du lịch với giá phải chăng, chất lượng tour luôn đảm bảo sẽ  làm hài lòng Quý khách, dịch vụ thường xuyên được nâng cấp. Liên hệ với  chúng tôi để được tư vấn tour miễn phí. Điện thoại 08 3844 0452 - 0903  914 652 (Ms Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch dịp Giáng sinh và tết  dương lịch, giá cả tốt, chương trình tour đặc sắc, dịch vụ đảm bảo sự  hài lòng của Quý khách. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914  652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Chuyên tổ  chức tour du lịch trọn  gói, giá phải chăng, dịch vụ tour cao cấp. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để  nhận được dịch vụ tốt nhất, điện thoại 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms  Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tổ chức tour du lịch nghỉ dưỡng tết Âm  lịch với dịch vụ cao cấp, giá hấp dẫn. Liên hệ sớm với Du lịch Gia Hy  để nhận được dịch vụ tốt nhất với giá rẻ nhất. Điện thoại 08 3844 0452 -  0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)

*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Gia Hy chuyên Tour du lịch  cao cấp với giá phải chăng, luôn lấy sự hài lòng của Quý khách làm tiêu  chí hàng đầu. Liên hệ với chúng tôi để nhận được giá tốt nhất và tư vấn  dịch vụ miễn phí. Điện thoại 08 3844 0452 , hotline 0903 914 652 (Ms  Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch ngày tết Dương lịch và  tết Cổ truyền giá phải chăng, chương trình tour cao cấp. Liên hệ Du  lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Noel giá phải chăng, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, dịch vụ cao cấp. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy
Điện thoại 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch ngày tết Dương lịch, chất lượng Tour cao cấp, đảm bảo sự hài lòng của Quý khách.*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tổ Chức Tour du lịch chất lượng  cao, tổ chức tour riêng đoàn cho gia đình từ 5 người trở lên. Liên hệ Du  lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch trọn gói chất lượng  cao, tổ chức tour đoàn theo yêu cầu của khách hàng, từ 5 khách trở lên  sẽ tổ chức tour riêng cho quý khách, dịch vụ cao cấp, giá thành phải  chăng. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 , Hotline 0903 914 652 (Ms  Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour Miền Tây sông nước, về Miền Tây ăn cá sông, uống nước dừa, ăn cháo cá rau đắng  :Smile:

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour lễ 30 tháng 4, chất lượng tour cao, dịch vụ chuyên nghiệp. Liên hệ với Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được dịch vụ tốt nhất.
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch hè 2013, nhiều chương  trình tour hấp dẫn, thú vị, tour thiết kế theo yêu cầu của Quý khách.  Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi từ ngay hôm nay để có được tour du lịch như ý  muốn.
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

up đắt hàng nào  :Drinks:

----------

